# Where To Get Cheap Or Free Polystyrene?



## cam89brewer (13/2/12)

I have recently made a large wooden box in which I am planning on using to hold 2 x 60 litre fermenters and want to line it with polystyrene. Every one keeps suggesting using broccoli boxes but I know they smell and would be hard to clean... any idea's?


----------



## argon (13/2/12)

out the back of electrical stores.. Harvey Norman, Good Guys, JB HiFi etc. They usually have some that they've thrown out from packaging. I recently picked up some for some drainage fill.


----------



## QldKev (13/2/12)

Some workshops that use polystyrene often have thin cover sheets that they throw. A couple of layers would work a treat.

QldKev


----------



## MarkBastard (13/2/12)

Yeah some packaging comes with thin yet uniformly flat panels of styrafoam. Getting as many of those as you need would be best. You could glue them together in layers to whatever thickness you want and offset the seams so that the gaps don't overlap etc.


----------



## Darkman (13/2/12)

You can buy polystyrene wall/roof insulation.


----------



## Truman42 (13/2/12)

cambrew said:


> I have recently made a large wooden box in which I am planning on using to hold 2 x 60 litre fermenters and want to line it with polystyrene. Every one keeps suggesting using broccoli boxes but I know they smell and would be hard to clean... any idea's?



I have some full size coolroom panels that Im trying to get rid of if they will do. There 2.4 x 1.2 and 50mm thick.


----------



## Fodder (13/2/12)

Clarks Rubber sell foil lined sticky foam for insulation. Used it on my hot/cold box and its a winner.

Sheets of foam insulation, with foil on one side, peel back layer on other side, so can be stuck to the inside of the box with foil facing inwards. Cant remember the $, but 20 bucks worth would probably do the job on a - just bigger than a - fermentor sized box.


----------



## kjparker (13/2/12)

I have two coolerboxes about the size of a 50l esky here if anyone wants them.

They have lids.

I'm in campbelltown, just let me know when you want to come and I'll leave them out front....


----------



## Sammus (13/2/12)

If there is a reverse garbage place anywhere nearby, they normally have a few shelves full of the stuff, and you seem to be able to take it all and more they might ask for up to a whole dollar on your way out.


----------



## asis (13/2/12)

Insulation mobs, 1200x1200x50mm thick less than $8. Much easier than stuffing around sticking bits together. Can get thicker or thinner if that suits. Better building supply places will have it too, particularly those that supply concreters but it'll cost more.


----------

